# OT (Turanabol)



## section8 (Nov 19, 2005)

Has anyone ever taken OT and how should one cycle it?  Do you take dosage all at once or distribute throughout the day? I was thinking maybe soemthing like this: 6wks OT@50mg ED 
       Nolva@10mg ED

       PCT 2 weeks
       1- Nolva@40mg ED
       2-Nolva@40mg ED

Does this seem right and am I anywhere close?  Any Advice is helpful. Thanks.


----------



## brokeass122 (Nov 19, 2005)

go do some research, all cycles should have a testosterone base


----------



## ag-guys (Nov 19, 2005)

yes, test base at least...plus Dbol 


AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 19, 2005)

Actually, that is a good oral only first cycle. Take 25mg twice daily because it's half life is about 16 hours. Your pct should be 4 weeks, though. Here are a few opinons: http://www.ironforlife.com/t14392-tbol-experiences.html


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 19, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Actually, that is a good oral only first cycle. Take 25mg twice daily because it's half life is about 16 hours. Your pct should be 4 weeks, though. Here are a few opinons: http://www.ironforlife.com/t14392-tbol-experiences.html


I agree totally if you refuse to inject then T-bol is the way to go. IMO a first cycle should have a test base.


----------



## section8 (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info.  I was told that the stuff wasn't to hardcore and that it might be good for your first ever cycle.  I was looking into it b/c I'm not crazy about injecting just yet and I don't want anything to hardcore until later


----------



## brokeass122 (Nov 21, 2005)

yeah it isnt too hardcore defenetely more of a mild steroid


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 21, 2005)

brokeass122 said:
			
		

> yeah it isnt too hardcore defenetely more of a mild steroid


Bull Shit. You won't get the strength of Drol, but people are keeping more size from a Tbol only cycle than any oral I know of, even M1T.


----------



## Stu (Nov 21, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Bull Shit. You won't get the strength of Drol, but people are keeping more size from a Tbol only cycle than any oral I know of, even M1T.


 yep the gains seem to be very keepable and unlike dbol the water retention is practically non existant. Just be careful where you source it from, alot of the guys here think the OT is europe is underdosed. It may just be of course that they aren't taking enough. 50-60mg seems to be the most common dose.


----------



## kraziplaya (Nov 27, 2005)

would nolva daily be needed on a tbol only cycle?
or just pct
i have a friend who wants to run a tbol cycle
im thiking
weeks 1,2--- 40ed
weeks3,4--- 50ed
weeks5-6--60ed

with nolva for pct?
anything else?


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 27, 2005)

He only needs nolva for pct, not while on.


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 27, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> yep the gains seem to be very keepable and unlike dbol the water retention is practically non existant. Just be careful where you source it from, alot of the guys here think the OT is europe is underdosed. It may just be of course that they aren't taking enough. 50-60mg seems to be the most common dose.


which OT are you referring to bro? the BD stuff?


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 27, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> yep the gains seem to be very keepable and unlike dbol the water retention is practically non existant. Just be careful where you source it from, alot of the guys here think the OT is europe is underdosed. It may just be of course that they aren't taking enough. 50-60mg seems to be the most common dose.


which OT are you referring to bro? the BD stuff?


----------



## brokeass122 (Nov 30, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Bull Shit. You won't get the strength of Drol, but people are keeping more size from a Tbol only cycle than any oral I know of, even M1T.



when i said mild i was referring to side effects such as gyno, bloating that negative crap.  Not how much size your gonna keep.


----------

